# WKORV cold pool?



## cvmar (Apr 21, 2006)

I have recently read on other travel review sites that the pool at the WKORV is cold, cold, cold. We will be there for the 1st time in November and if the pool is cold that will put a damper on our trip as we are a relax by (and in) the pool family. Any first hand info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 21, 2006)

We've only been there in the summer, and the pool was warm, but I don't know if they heat it in the winter, so it could be much cooler in Nov. when air temps are cooler.  As I'm sure you know, Nov. is the start of the rainy season, and it's possible to get cool temps on Maui then.

Temps range from high-60's to low-80's in Nov. with an Avg. of 2 in. of rain  and 63% chance of sunshine.  http://www.mauimapp.com/weather.htm


----------



## smsavage (Apr 21, 2006)

We returned from there last Sunday and I'll vouch for the cold pool.  The kids didn't care, but I found it easier going into the ocean. 

I wouldn't have minded it had the weather been a little hotter, but the overcast conditions in the first part of the week didn't help a cold pool. When the sun came out it was still windy, but laying out by the pool was fine. 

I was content to let the kids go in at that point and to watch them from a chaise lounge with my pina colada. Hopefully the weather will cooperate better in November.


----------



## Henry M. (Apr 21, 2006)

Although we don't use the pool area much, we tend to use one of the two hot tubs for fresh water dips, even in the summer. I'm pretty sure they don't heat the pool. The other thing about it is that it is pretty shallow. 

I really like the ocean a lot more than the pool. It is fairly calm and there's a reef right in front of the property.


----------



## KOR5Star (Apr 21, 2006)

On average, August is the hottest month on Maui with January being the coldest.  That being said, there's barely a 10 degree difference between the two.  

As for rain, don't believe the weather site's prediction.  Ka'anapali has less rain because it's on the leeward side of the West Maui mountains.  

I generally go there during the February break, which is colder than November.  The pool is fine.  None of the pools on Maui are heated... at least none that I'm aware of and I'm aware of many.  

I surf every other day on Maui and have never noticed a pronounced difference in water temperature between the pool and the ocean. 

Remember, temperature is relative.  If you've been laying on the lounge chair, baking in the sun, then jump in the pool... well... yeah, it's gonna feel cold.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 21, 2006)

I always wondered if they actually chilled the water.  The pool water is also very cold at the Westin Kaanapali hotel even in June and he ocean water always seems to be much warmer.  The water in the Sheraton's pool seems to be somewhat warmer.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 22, 2006)

smsavage said:
			
		

> We returned from there last Sunday and I'll vouch for the cold pool. The kids didn't care, but I found it easier going into the ocean.
> 
> I wouldn't have minded it had the weather been a little hotter, but the overcast conditions in the first part of the week didn't help a cold pool. When the sun came out it was still windy, but laying out by the pool was fine.
> 
> I was content to let the kids go in at that point and to watch them from a chaise lounge with my pina colada. Hopefully the weather will cooperate better in November.


Besides the pool being cold, it was sickening smelling the strong chlorine bleach when only walking by the pool.  

Why are they not yet using a salt water purification system which makes it so much more pleasant to be in the pool? We have this at the Maui Sunset which is not even a luxurious resort and the pool is heated too. 

You can read more about this type of system here but it is only second best to swimming in the ocean at any time.   

http://www.salinepoolsystems.com/learn_more.htm


----------



## sdtugger (Apr 27, 2006)

We go to Maui every Thanksgiving.  We normally stay at the Westin Maui hotel.  I can confirm that the Westin Maui hotel pool IS heated.  I can also confirm that the Sheraton hotel pool is NOT heated.  And, I can tell you that the difference is noticeable to me and to my kids.  We have also used the WKORV pool at Thanksgiving.  I don't recall it being super cold, but we mostly just rode the slide and sat in the jacuzzi.

We are thinking seriously about purchasing a timeshare on Maui and we've toured both the Westin and the Marriott.  We've always stayed at the Westin hotel over the Sheraton because of the heated pool.  I was told that the Marriott pool is heated (by the salesman--we were very specific.  He said that they started heating the pool several years ago at the request of their home owners association).  If it is true that the Marriott is heated and the WKORV is not, then I suspect we will end up purchasing at Marriott (even though I am a SPG person for most business travel).


----------



## Henry M. (Apr 27, 2006)

I consered the Marriott in Maui too but ended with WKORV because I like the units there better than the converted hotel rooms of the Marriott. I know Marriott will also be building some new units, but they were mostly for specific weeks and I prefer floating weeks. I also like the hotel exchange program better at Starwood. It is better to exchange/rent your villa, but if you go to the right hotels, you can stay a lot longer with the Starwood program. The Marriott hotel points didn't amount to much.

I like the full sized kitchen at KOR. I think even the new Marriott units had a smaller kitchen and I can't remember whether the lock-off part had a washer/drier. The reef at KOR is also top notch for snorkeling and there aren't as many people around as anywhere close to Whaler's Village.

I spend more time in the ocean than the pool, though, so pool water temperature was not really a factor for me. I agree that the pool at WKORV seems relatively cold.


----------



## baz48 (Apr 27, 2006)

On our first trip in November 2004 the pool was very comfortable.  Then when we returned in July 2005, it was quite cold.  I was very surprised.  Our next reservation is for March 2007 - hope they turn on the heat by then!


----------



## ascarborough (Apr 27, 2006)

I just called WKORV and asked about the pools and was told they are heated.  However, she then told me that they were 74 degrees.   Find it hard to believe a heated pool in Maui would only be 74 degrees.


----------



## chrisfromOC (Apr 28, 2006)

We were there the first week of January and the pool was very cold.  I asked several times why it was so cold, and an employee told me that their pool heating system is somehow inversely related to the air conditioning system for the units, so that when the air conditions are used the pool water is heated, and when they're not used there is little heat for the pool water.  This didn't make much sense to me, but I thought I'd pass it on.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 28, 2006)

In 2003 when it opened, the pool was cool. Not heated. They said they were about to get the heater hooked up and it would be heated by 2004. Brrr...

In 2004, it was heated nicely. We enjoyed it a lot. Many happy owners frolicking in the pool. Hurray, we thought.

In 2005, it was less heated. Not as nice as 2004 but better than 2003. There weren't a lot of people in the pool because of the cool temperatures.  Some owners and I discussed this. I asked at the pool shack and they told me that the heater wasn't working properly. So we are hoping that it is working like a pool heater should in 2006.

I'm not sure what Starwood's official policy is supposed to be on the pool temperature, but why install a heater and not use it? Why keep the owners out of the pool, or have them shivering around? Even the kiddie pool is a bit cool if the heaters aren't being used.  And, there should be one story for everyone.

A) We are not heating the pools anymore, so bring your wetsuit.  Since we are not heating the pool, we are lowering your MFs to reflect the added savings.
B) The heaters are temporarily broken, but will be fixed today  .
C) We have been keeping the pools cool on purpose, but since so many of you are concerned, we will up the temperature to something comfortable so that more than one person dares to brave the pool. It looks better for the marketing materials and tours to have people in the pool  .


----------



## rocky (Apr 30, 2006)

I was reading TripAdvisor Reviews about WKORV (which BTW, we have fallen to 3.5 circles from 4) and people are also complaining about the cold pool.  One writer says that they were told that the reason the pool was unheated was due to an "island wide propane shortage".

hmmmm.

WKORV is this amazing facility, and then I observe that units are not as sparking clean as they could be, that carpets are stained and worn, and now the pool is too cold to use comfortably.  Isn't it sort of early for Starwood to start managing the resort with benign neglect?  This should be a FIVE star resort.  It looks like one.  It should feel like one too.  Lord knows we all paid plenty.


----------



## glenn1000 (Apr 30, 2006)

We visited Kaanapali annually for a number of years and have noticed that the pool temperture varied from year to year at many places. The one time we stayed at WKORV the pool was warm. The pool at the Marriott varies from warm to cold. The pool at the Hyatt varies from freezing to perfect. The only pool that always seems just right is at the Kaanapali Alii (rental condos), but that's a small pool best for very young kids.

I imagine that if people complain about the WKORV pool being to cold they will warm it up!


----------



## Denise L (May 12, 2006)

*A warmer pool is coming, cross your toes and fingers*

An update, FYI. 

I contacted WKORV & inquired about the pool heat policy. I was told that many owners have expressed concern about the pool heat, so they are getting an additional heating system, which will be installed at the end of this month.  That means it should be warming up soon!  For those of you going this summer, report back and let us know how the pool temperatures feel to you.

Aloha!  Here's a toast to warmer swimming ahead!


----------



## rfb813 (May 12, 2006)

There has been a propane shortage on the Hawaiian Islands.  Whwen we were at Marriotts Kauaii Beach Club in March they didn't light the torches due to the limitied Propane. I understand that the problem has been resolved.


----------



## Pedro (May 12, 2006)

*Re: A warmer pool is coming, cross your toes and fingers*



			
				deniselew said:
			
		

> An update, FYI.
> 
> I contacted WKORV & inquired about the pool heat policy. I was told that many owners have expressed concern about the pool heat, so they are getting an additional heating system, which will be installed at the end of this month. That means it should be warming up soon! For those of you going this summer, report back and let us know how the pool temperatures feel to you.
> 
> Aloha! Here's a toast to warmer swimming ahead!


 
Denise,

I hope you are right and the heating system is installed before the end of the month.  I always thought the water was too cold!  We'll be there in four weeks (and counting....) and I'll be happy to report back on the pool temperature.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 12, 2006)

Can we band together and complain? Lots of WKORV owners here...
Who is the best contact at SVO-WKORV to complain to?


----------



## Denise L (May 12, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> Can we band together and complain? Lots of WKORV owners here...
> Who is the best contact at SVO-WKORV to complain to?



blujahz,

From what I gather, a large number of owners have already complained, which is why WKORV is installing another heating unit at the end of this month.  I contacted a reliable SVO staff member, and he forwarded my concerns on to another employee, who forwarded my message on to WKORV staff, who emailed me that another heater should fix the problem. We'll know more when Pedro goes in a few weeks, or if any other TUGers are going this summer.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 13, 2006)

thanks.

I would still like to know to whom WKORV owners can lodge issues/suggestions.  Is there a single point of contact (SPOC)?


----------



## Denise L (May 13, 2006)

*Good question...we should find out*



			
				blujahz said:
			
		

> thanks.
> 
> I would still like to know to whom WKORV owners can lodge issues/suggestions.  Is there a single point of contact (SPOC)?



Good point. If anyone knows, let us know. Otherwise, I'll ask and see what I can find out.


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> thanks.
> 
> I would still like to know to whom WKORV owners can lodge issues/suggestions.  Is there a single point of contact (SPOC)?



If you log-on to www.mystarcentral.com (the owner's website) you can email the WKORV Mgr.

We have only been during June and July and the pool wasn't cold at all - in fact it would be more refreshing (for us) if it wasn't so warm.


----------



## azsunluvr (May 15, 2006)

deniselew said:
			
		

> blujahz,
> 
> From what I gather, a large number of owners have already complained, which is why WKORV is installing another heating unit at the end of this month.  I contacted a reliable SVO staff member, and he forwarded my concerns on to another employee, who forwarded my message on to WKORV staff, who emailed me that another heater should fix the problem. We'll know more when Pedro goes in a few weeks, or if any other TUGers are going this summer.



I'll be there in 12 days. I do hope the pool's warm by then. Though we'll spend more time in the ocean, we'll want to give the waterslide a workout!


----------



## Denise L (May 15, 2006)

azsunluvr said:
			
		

> I'll be there in 12 days. I do hope the pool's warm by then. Though we'll spend more time in the ocean, we'll want to give the waterslide a workout!



Well, they are supposed to be installing it at the end of the month, so if you are there on the 26th, it may or may not be ready. But they have the other heater still. Just be sure to inquire at the front desk and let us know what you find out! Have a great trip!


----------

